# Thinking of purchasing a DVD for a thirty second clip.....



## Vesteralen

I borrowed a copy of Arthaus' *Dance on Screen* from the library. I enjoyed it overall, but I wouldn't consider actually purchasing a copy...

_except_.....

around the thirty-seven or thirty-eight minute mark it showed a clip from a Danish Public TV program featuring a piece choreographed by Birgit Cullberg. The music was Beethoven's 3rd Piano Concerto, but the dance just might have been the most beautiful thing I've ever seen on film or video.

I wish I could find a copy of the complete performance. Does anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## brotagonist

In my experience, I have often found, and I mean "often" literally, that when I only like 30 seconds of something, I am usually cured of it after a few days  I suggest that you wait a couple of days and then you will either find that you can live without those 30 seconds, or else you really want the whole recording.


----------

